# Sibelius autosave doesn't work



## snattack (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi!

Anyone else had any problems with the autosave-function? I have it set to every 1 minute, and I tried changing the folder, but it simply does not put any backups in that folder.

Instead, it ONLY makes a backup everytime I save manually.

Sibelius 7.1.3, Windows 7 x64.


----------

